# Model of Taipei 101



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

A 50cm high model can be ordered of Taipei 101-the world´s tallest building:
http://www.designcommunity.com/marketplace/6478.html

How you do and what it costs I don't know.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

There are 4 versions and I think it is made of paper.


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

From the photo; No 4 is the best as I thought .
How much does it cost? Anybody know ?


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

I made a FREE model of Taipei 101, and you can make it as big as you want (basic size is 30cm tall). The model above costs $18-$25 depending on the version you buy, but if you want to pay money for having the mall attached, be my guest.










http://skyscrapermodels.us/models/Taipei_101_TAP.html

Blown up T101, assembled by Taxidermista. It stands 60cm tall.










My other models.









And yes, this post is meant as a shameless boost for my website, but it's still relevent to the topic at hand. A lot of people here don't have credit cards, or can't afford to blow money on _overpriced _paper models of skyscrapers. Plus, why pay someone for something you can have for free?


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

how do you make them bigger STR? i've made a few of your models but they seemed really small


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Unbelievable ! All splendid paper models of skyscrapers you made?
Have you made the models of 2ifc ,US7 & SWFC. Because I couldn't
found them at the photos. If you have, please show me, thanks!
By the way, I don't know what's tower(blue) between Sear & WFC in
the second photo? I don't recognize it ?


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

dannykylaw said:


> Unbelievable ! All splendid paper models of skyscrapers you made?
> Have you made the models of 2ifc ,US7 & SWFC. Because I couldn't
> found them at the photos. If you have, please show me, thanks!
> By the way, I don't know what's tower(blue) between Sear & WFC in
> the second photo? I don't recognize it ?


Sorry for my miscounting. The third photo is right one.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

You can get the SWFC at the following link:

http://skyscrapermodels.us/models/World_Financial_Center_SHA.html


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

ive also made models of taipei 101 and many others. there all scale 1;1000 and located in display at sydney city council. all made from solid timber and plastic. they last longer that way.
btw great models.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

looking at the diagrams of the paper models....

just makes my head spin!

no directions?


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Most have directions, but some don't. I only have so much time I can put on the website.


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

CULWULLA said:


> ive also made models of taipei 101 and many others. there all scale 1;1000 and located in display at sydney city council. all made from solid timber and plastic. they last longer that way.
> btw great models.



Any photos about the tower you can post ?


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Nightsky said:


> There are 4 versions and I think it is made of paper.


Now now, those are not models, they are simply my old drawing.










Anyway, I have seen the model on another website, and it sells for about $20, somewhere there.


----------

